# A Mania for Power Wagons



## SifuPhil (Jun 5, 2013)

My student, for some unexplained reason, has suddenly developed a love for, and a lusting after, Dodge Power Wagons.



He already has three vehicles - a 1980 Camaro, a 2008 Subaru Forester and a 2011 Chevy Silverado - but he saw a local garage working on one of these beasts and he swears when he wins the lottery he's going to get one. I think he's interested in the late '40's to mid-'50's models, not sure but that's the style he seems to drool over.



Any of you folks ever wanted a vehicle so badly? If so, did you ever get it or is it still just a dream?


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 5, 2013)

Those do have a special charm, especially with the post apocalypse prepper crowd (not that I disagree with them).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel sort of responsible for getting him addicted ... I mentioned an article I read about a guy who bought a military-surplus 6x6, I believe it's designated an M35A2, on Craigslist for $2,000 and was using it around his farm to pull stumps and such.

My student has a little spread up the line a bit - about 120 acres or so with a hunting cabin - and right away he started Googling to find something similar. I think _that_, along with actually seeing one in the garage, got him hooked.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

Always loved those things. (Probably just a lame attempt at making up for some self-perceived macho failings.}  Have a very best and close friend who used to have one long before the SUV and HUMMER craze.  It was great for heading to secret surf spots off the beaten path which encouraged me to get a 4x4 of my own eventually.  Also, dated a woman who liked my 4-by because "it looks mean".  Dumped her in a hurry.


----------



## TICA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love to have something like that right now to work on the soon to be homestead.  I had a TR6 in my younger years and loved that too, but it just wouldn't hold up to pulling stumps like I need to do shortly.    I suppose a tractor of sorts would do the job, but I'd rather have a truck that could also bring home the hay!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, I loved my TR-6 too (all 3 of them!), but they weren't exactly made for farm work.


----------



## TICA (Jun 6, 2013)

No, but mine was amazing in the snow.  If the 1/2 ton got stuck, the TR 6 would plow right through it.   Mine was a similar blue just like the picture.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2013)

TICA said:


> No, but mine was amazing in the snow.  If the 1/2 ton got stuck, the TR 6 would plow right through it.   Mine was a similar blue just like the picture.



That's strange, because mine were always getting stuck in 1/2" of snow ... maybe because I insisted on having those silly original-equipment Redline tires on them. But a rear-wheel-drive 2-seater used to get around in the snow? 

I'm impressed! I just always gave up and hauled out the Bronco.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

What a minute.  We went from Dodge Power Wagon to TR-6?  Well, my good friend with the Power Wagon also had a TR-4 that was set-up for racing. Cool.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2013)

That Guy said:


> What a minute.  We went from Dodge Power Wagon to TR-6?  Well, my good friend with the Power Wagon also had a TR-4 that was set-up for racing. Cool.



Next we're going to the Cat Car -



... and the Camera Van!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Jun 7, 2013)

You shouldn't have started this thread - now I'll be checking out trucks! 
Something beat up that can work on the land and I won't be in a panic if it gets a dent or two.


----------

